# Modifier -59 for injections



## jwhite2637 (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm being told by our financial services that we're getting denials for our ER visits based on the fact that our injections don't have 59 modifiers on them.  Here's my question:

If a patient receieves an infusion of rocephin and gets a zofran ivpush, do I need to put a 59 modifier on that push?  

That doesn't make sense to me that I'd have to put a 59 modifier on an add on code.  Can anyone point me to some Medicare guidelines about this?


----------

